# Track Design Software?



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know of a good free track design program for HO scale?

I tried SCARM but it leaves something to be desired. I created a multi track layout with numerous switches with it, but when I went to build it, it didn't quite fit together. I made some adjustments and got it to work, but when I went back and put the changes into the SCARM design, it essentially said "no way". It overlapped track or track didn't meet.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I use Anyrail, but it's only free for 50 pieces or less in demo mode.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

DavefromMD said:


> Anyone know of a good free track design program for HO scale?
> 
> I tried SCARM but it leaves something to be desired. I created a multi track layout with numerous switches with it, but when I went to build it, it didn't quite fit together. I made some adjustments and got it to work, but when I went back and put the changes into the SCARM design, it essentially said "no way". It overlapped track or track didn't meet.


That's scary as I've designed my new layout using SCARM and I haven't printed it out yet. Have you talked to the guy that is writing it? I'd be interested in hearing what he has to say about your problem. Are you absolutely sure you used the correct switches, numbers match? I'd hate to to have to lay it out again.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

I double checked to make sure I used the correct switches. All my switches are remote control switches. I used the RH and LH remote control track pieces. The layout was rather complex if you can picture this. Picture a double oval. Now add a third 180 half loop at one end so at one end there is a triple track. The double oval has switches so trains can change between the loops (going in one direction only). Off of the inner loop of the oval at the opposite end of the triple track comes a roughly horseshoe shaped set of track such that now there are 4 tracks at one end. There are 8 switches used.

It wasn't totaly useless. It helped quite a bit in getting the concept from my mind onto paper to show if what I wanted to do was possible. It helped a great deal in figuring out where to put the switches for my idea to work. I had to make some minor tweaks when I actully built it. Things like using a 15" curve in place of an 18" curve at one place, changing the length of straight sections or adding short straight section by using the various size small track pieces (3/4", 1", 1.5", 2", 2.5").

Because I wanted to save and create an "as built" version, I went back and made the changes to the design in SCRAM. It wasn't so pretty. I ended up having to hand draw my "as built".


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I still think you should check in with him and give him a heads up so he can fix your particular track for the next guy.

Remote switches, now that's nice.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

did you use the right brand of track/turn outs????

if your using tyco and it was set on another brand it would do that.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

The SCARM developer shares update news and takes suggestions for improvement in this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567

He goes by the user name Mixy.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi DavefromMD,

What trackwork and switches are you using? Is it Atlas HO code 100?

If "Yes", there is a potential problem with 850/851/860/861 switches which was discovered by Marc Grecco and is related to wrong/changed spec of the turnouts by Atlas. See more here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=18706 and also in the blog http://www.scarm.info/blog/general/short-introduction-welcome/#comment-4670. A workaround solution will be provided in the next update of SCARM,

If "No", please send me your track plan on SCARM e-mail to see it and to check why it is causing problems with the real tracks.

Mixy
Author of SCARM


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Mixy.

Nice piece of software you created. While not perfect, it helped me a great deal. I figured it's free and there will be some bugs.

I used Atlas code 100 track and indeed the switches were 850/851/860/861 switches. I think I saved the original and will try and post it to the SCARM site as you requested. Like I said, it worked great in putting together my concept and getting it on paper. Worked out perfectly on paper, just had to be tweaked on the board. Don't think I could have pulled it off without using it.


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Dave,

OK, I wrote a post about this problem in SCARM Blog - see it here: Potential Problems With Atlas HO Code 100 Snap-Track Turnouts.

You can download the updated Atlas-HO-100 SCARM track library from the blog article and to try planning with it again. Let me know is it working now or not 

Mixy


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Mixy, do I have the latest library if I'm using the latest software?




Mixy said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> OK, I wrote a post about this problem in SCARM Blog - see it here: Potential Problems With Atlas HO Code 100 Snap-Track Turnouts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mixy (Dec 14, 2010)

Hutch said:


> Mixy, do I have the latest library if I'm using the latest software?


Yes, except in this particular case with Atlas-HO-100 library.

Mixy


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Great, that's the one I'm using.
Thanks


----------

